# Custom lights



## Augie (Feb 1, 2014)

Am I correct in assuming that the super high-intensity (non-HID/ 5,000 lumens or greater) flashlights are offered by custom shops - like Macs? Seems like the upper end of the hand held LED lights ends around 4000 to 5000 lumens


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Augie and welcome to CPF.

Super high intensity in the way I think you are talking about it (eg. ultra bright hotspot) is best measured by lux rather than lumens.

Check out the Deft-X thread to discover the ultimate in (non HID) high intensity or try googling "OMG Deft"

Tgwnn


----------

